# Lustlosigkeit und die angehäuften Spiele



## Dwayne1988 (15. Dezember 2013)

*Lustlosigkeit und die angehäuften Spiele*

Was macht ihr wenn ihr einen haufen angefangener und neue Spiele habt aber irgendwo seit längeren einfach ne lustlos auf alles phase habt, nicht nur auf Spiele sondern nur irgendwie die Zeit Tod schlagt?


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lustlosigkeit und die angehäuften Spiele*

Ich hab hier Castlevania "Lord of Shadows". Angefangen und viertels durchgespielt. Ärgert mich halt. Hätte ich nicht kaufen sollen. Hab noch mehr so Leichen auf der Platte rumfliegen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lustlosigkeit und die angehäuften Spiele*

Such dir etwas anderes, was du liebst und mach es dann. Ich kenne das Gefühl nur zu gut...


----------

